# John Deere 216 Variator/Pedal Adjustment



## bullrun (Jun 21, 2013)

Bought a used 2216 which recently had all belts replaced-with JD Belts-not aftermarket. Variator lever placement only made a difference in first notch I went thru the routine of loosening up the adj. nut. placing lever in 5th position and cranking motor over until pedal rose up to highest point. After this adjustment I only have a range of motion in the first 3 clicks of the variator lever-HOWEVER-I can control the speed from a crawl to full speed by depressing the clutch pedal. I'm convinced there must be a sequesnce to adjusting this pedal linkage which is directly involved with variator movement. Does anyone have the correct sequence for adjusting this pedal linkage in relation to variator adjustment and performance.
Thanks in advance.


----------

